# Know the signs of hypocalcemia/milk fever



## glasshousegoats (Mar 30, 2012)

If you haven't seen my thread, http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/goats/437826-still-waiting.html go look now. 

I learned the hard way and we lost our best milker yesterday after she gave us 4 healthy quadruplets. 

Prior to kidding she was having some trouble walking, laying down more than usual in the pasture and barn, but her appetite was normal. She stood up to eat and drink when she needed to, and the only issue was that she seemed to be starting to get weak. Now, this is the tricky part. When I had noticed that she was waddling more when she walked and was having trouble getting up and laying down, I assumed that it was because she was getting closer to her due date and she was obviously carrying more than 2 kids, possibly 3, I had no idea she was going to have 4. 

Those were the first signs that her calcium levels were too low, she was getting weaker by the day but we thought it was because of the extra weight she was carrying. 

We had given her an oral calcium drench, purchased at tsc, mixed with molasses the night before she kidded, as instructed on the bottle. And when we went to check on her the next morning she had already cleaned the kids off and they were starting to nurse. 

Don't let them nurse if her calcium levels are low.

Your doe will have already lost calcium when she kidded and letting the kids nurse will drain her more. 

We milked one of our other does and gave the kids a colostrum supplement also. 

We went to tsc and got the Cal MPK oral drench. 

She seemed to be getting better, she was getting up to drink and was able to walk outside and graze for a little bit. 

Day 2 was the breaking point

When I went in yesterday morning and tried to get her up she was unable to push herself up. I pulled her off the floor and got her to stand but she couldn't walk. She was too weak, and wobbly all over. 

We got the CMPK injection from the vet, 2 bottles plus the needles and syringe all for $18. Its a small price to pay if you can save the life of your goat. 

After we had given her the injections she was panting more heavily and beginning to get listless. Hanging her head and staring. 

It only took 24 hrs after she kidded for us to lose her. 

Please don't overlook the signs. Learn from others experiences and listen to our advice. We are all here to help. 

RIP Selene


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for sharing your experience so that others can learn from it.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry about your doe. She was beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing your story, it seems to have come up a few times already this season 

*hang in there, hugs*


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Your story is so much like mine but I saw the signs and gave my Alpine doe CMPK inj before she got to bad. I am so sorry for your loss and I have had this happen before with Twins. My girl also had Quads and her feet got to where they were swelling and she was having trouble walking and staying on her feet. Yep the eating was fine but she wasnt going from bowl to bowl like she had before. I gave her 35 cc's of CMPK before she kidded and she got 35 more after kidding and then again in 12 hrs as I had seen some improvement but still not good enough. This is the first time she has had quads and Rose was as big as a barn. I am thankful we didnt loose her, and I am so Sorry you lost your girl. I feel you pain...

CMPK injectable is so inexpensive and should be kept on hand during kidding season. Since I lost my Alpine Tiara I have kept it on hand and replaced it each year since. The other stuff burns their throats so I dont use it. My vet is Awsome at getting CMPK for me when I need it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss but by you sharing your story it can help other sweet does' like your Selena so even her death will have a purpose. That still doesn't make it easier but you just may have saved others goats by telling the story.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I had this lesson to learn the hard way and Kissee looked a lot like your doe. We lost her about 10 days prior to kidding and so we lost the kids too. These are such hard lessons to learn


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Everyone should work hard to get their goat med kit stocked well in advance of kidding season. When yo need something you need it now. We learned that the hard way too.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss. Thank you for sharing your story. This may help save the life of someone else's precious doe!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beauty. 

I am having some issues with a doe that I know before kidding had early symptoms of toxemia. I thought she was fine after kidding but I posted some issues with her yesterday and low and behold she is probably still having issues with low calcium. I treated her last night and she was perky again within an hour. I didn't realize panting was a symptom. 

I hope your babies do okay.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

what a wonderful tribute to Selene... like I told you yesterday.. take what you learned from this experience and use that knowledge to help other does (and other folks.. your post here is doing just that).... My Milk Fever turning point was my doe Charlie.. I still kick myself for not being aggressive enough (I had the CMPK injectable... I just didn't get with treatment quick enough or often enough.. I stupidly didn't remove her kids...just lots of little things that snowballed into her death.. I promised her, as she laid dying in my arms... that I would learn from her death.. that the other does in the herd would have the correct care... that I would push the importance of having CMPK on hand.. of knowing the warning signs.. letting people know it's a true emergency (even if they don't seem "that bad") ... Charlie is why I was instantly on your thread... saying CMPK, CMPK.. This tragedy happens over & over every kidding season... we all need to voice the importance of being able to spot it & treat it quickly... we might sound like broken records.. but if it saved beloved does.. who cares???? 
EVERYONE needs to have a bottle or two of CMPK injectable on hand..

again, I'm so sorry you lost her..
big, big hugs
susie, mo ozarks


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

You can have the vet do an IV and sometimes it will save them but the cost is prohibitive.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

kind of you to post this. its looking like most of us have gone thru it personally and it is so hard. I felt terrible, they trusted me and I let them down. I just didn't know. 

I had only been feeding some poor quality oats and my does were getting big. so like you, I thought they're just being 'lazy' cuz they are so big. they stopped eating and altho I didn't see it then (and still cannot believe this didn't make me jump into action) they were very dull and like walking zombies. hard time getting up if they even tried, but hey, they're really preggers so that's it, right? nope. 

I changed my feeding program first off, and now have a well stocked medical box, probably a bit over doing it, but I never search for something, I have it all and have saved neighbor's goats as well. 

your doe was a real pretty girl,I am sorry.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

*hugs* I'm so sorry you lost your doe. We learned the hard way that you need to have meds the minute you need them. Sometimes, waiting for the vet to open is too long. Our hard lesson was with goat polio. We lost a beautiful doeling we had bought from Emily to it. She taught us to learn what meds we need, and keep a stocked med kit.

When Bella's labor went on too long without her eating through the day, the med kit was fully stocked and she got a shot of CMPK. She got more the next morning because we felt she wasn't perky enough. She seemed to do much better after the second shot. She never got to the point of anything serious because we were on top of it as soon as anything seemed off.

Like Yarrow said, sometimes we sound like broken records, but after loosing beloved animals, we want to do everything we can to help others avoid the heartache. It's the best tribute we can give to the goats who lost their lives to our learning curve mistakes.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

yarrow said:


> EVERYONE needs to have a bottle or two of CMPK injectable on hand..


I got a "script" from my vet that moved and ordered from PBS Animal Health and got 5 bottles I think...therefore, anyone in my area that has a need "after hours" please, call me...many on here know my number and where I am and I am generally fully stocked with ringers and such. I am always happy to help...


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> I got a "script" from my vet that moved and ordered from PBS Animal Health and got 5 bottles I think...therefore, anyone in my area that has a need "after hours" please, call me...many on here know my number and where I am and I am generally fully stocked with ringers and such. I am always happy to help...




SO??? when are YOU gonna have that baby???? I keep thinking I'll see a *happy birth day baby* type thread... how are you feeling? contractions?? 


((I too keep a fully stocked drug cabinet.. more then willing to share/help--even in the middle of the night! I'm a night owl))
susie, mo


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

yarrow said:


> SO??? when are YOU gonna have that baby???? I keep thinking I'll see a *happy birth day baby* type thread... how are you feeling? contractions??


Well, I wish I knew....I am having sympathy for the doe code. I think my family thinks I am employing it. This is the first time in over 20 years that I have passed my due date. I am ready...

There's a storm coming in...how about the full moon, when's that? Any suggestions?!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Full moon is in 3 days.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 27, 2004)

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> Well, I wish I knew....I am having sympathy for the doe code. I think my family thinks I am employing it. This is the first time in over 20 years that I have passed my due date. I am ready...
> 
> There's a storm coming in...how about the full moon, when's that? Any suggestions?!


 I know you aren't a goat... but if you were a goat.. I'd be giving you the calcium cocktail to help kick start you!!!! seriously.. maybe eats some extra calcium supplements/tums.. something.. with the weather front moving in.. full moon I think is friday?... eat something spicy like mexian.. (take your tums) and go out for a look nak-kie time moon bathing... (hey even if you don't go into labor.. just think how entertaining a hugely pregnant, naked, gas-sy gal would be LOL)

susie


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

CJBegins said:


> Full moon is in 3 days.


COOL! That's the 6th. Makes me 41 and exactly a half! That'll work!


(That's 41 and a half years.) I am 40 weeks and 2 days now...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Selene was such a pretty girl Thank you for posting her picture. And also thank you for sharing your story...it will help many, many people and goats  
((((hugs))))


----------

